# Royal genetics calculator



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey, does anyone know of any royal genetics calculators?

I know the snake zone one but looking for one with more morphs on.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Here
www.cornsnakes.nl genetics calculator
Just dl and install, just need to select the Balls rather than corns.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

thats awesome thanks :2thumb:


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

is there one on there for leos aswell as royals?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mattinho said:


> Hey, does anyone know of any royal genetics calculators?
> 
> I know the snake zone one but looking for one with more morphs on.
> 
> ...


could always have a go yourself...

Royal Python Morphs Genetics


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

alan1 said:


> could always have a go yourself...
> 
> Royal Python Morphs Genetics


Was just trying to work that out using the other generator, cheers for the link mate.: victory:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

alan1 said:


> could always have a go yourself...
> 
> Royal Python Morphs Genetics


That's a site I'd recommend to someone I really dislike. It's guaranteed to mess up his mind.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paulh said:


> That's a site I'd recommend to someone I really dislike. It's guaranteed to mess up his mind.


you reckon...
and why's that ?

its straightforward, and easy to use
some of the text may be wrong, but the punnetts are spot on


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

I use this
Genetic Wizard - World of Ball Pythons
or this
Genetics - Wizard - Snake-Zone.com


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

prefer to work it out myself
learn stuff that way...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

When I was studying Genetics at college, the lecturer couldn't understand how I could tell her what two royals could potentially produce without a punnet square! 

All the fun is in figuring it out yourself.. and seeing stuff pop out you didn't expect :2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

alan1 said:


> you reckon...
> and why's that ?
> 
> its straightforward, and easy to use
> some of the text may be wrong, but the punnetts are spot on


The site claims to explain genetics for newbies. Here are three problems:

No definitions for heavily used genetics terms like "homozygous" and "heterozygous".

It does not explain that genes come in pairs and that each baby gets one gene from each of the father's gene pairs to match with one gene from each of the mother's gene pairs. This reestablishes the gene pairs in each baby.

While the single locus problems are acceptable, the two-locus Punnett squares do not show the correct genotypes. For example, in the Amelanistic (aa) x Piebald (pp) cross, the amelanistic parent produces a sex cells, the piebald parent produces p sex cells, and all the babies are ap. Better would be to have the amelanistic produce a P sex cells, the piebald produce A p sex cells, and the babies have the Aa Pp genotype. (a = albino mutant gene, A = normal version of albino mutant gene, p = piebald mutant gene, and P = normal version of the piebald mutant gene.)

I could nitpick, but this is more than enough for me to turn thumbs down on it.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

you do your workings (small/large case etc etc) differently to me, which you are entitled to do...
doing it my way, i havnt got one wrong yet... and you probably havnt either with your method

there's more than 1 way to skin a cat


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> there's more than 1 way to skin a cat



Or play with your Balls :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

alan1 said:


> there's more than 1 way to skin a cat


Of course. However, the number of ways is irrelevant. With a newbie, the teacher has to cross all the "T"s and dot all the "i"s. I think that web site leaves out too much to be a good teacher. YMMV.


----------

